# Whose Photo Is It? (No 3)



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2016)

*Whose photo is it?*

(Remember, it's going to be a TPF member!)


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

Wyogirl?


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2016)

Tirediron.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 3, 2016)

Second tirediron


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2016)

Pixmedic


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 5, 2016)

Old McDonald,  EIEIO


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Old McDonald,  EIEIO


Is that a tractor?  I've been trying to figure it out.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like one to me.


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2016)

Oooh, I just had another guess: FITBMX


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2016)

I wonder if ol' Sparky is pulling a fast one and it's his?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2016)

snowbear said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Old McDonald,  EIEIO
> ...


Looks like the rubber track & drive sprocket of a mini-excavator....


----------



## snowbear (Apr 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 8, 2016)

Is it mine?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2016)

This one belongs to...........


















...................a member who might be nick-named _Ursus maritimus_.


----------



## limr (Apr 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> This one belongs to...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snowbear!!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2016)

limr said:


> Snowbear!!



........................................


----------



## snowbear (Apr 10, 2016)

Dang!  I thought it looked familiar!


----------

